
Show HN: Live Dangerously – 1-for-1 anonymous photo sharing via SMS - idealboy
http://danger.life/
======
tombrossman
Are you scrubbing Exif metadata on all these? I spot-checked a few and there
didn't seem to be any embedded. A surprising number of people have no idea
that their mobile phone may embed GPS coordinates in images they take with it.

I think most social media sites do this by default but I wish they were more
selective about it. Okay to scrub GPS location if present but
copyright/photographer/exposure details, etc, are all helpful and should be
kept if at all possible.

~~~
cezary
Most cell phone carriers automatically scrub exif data from photos sent by
sms.

~~~
idealboy
Correct. I am not scrubbing anything, but the carriers do.

------
nommm-nommm
Aannddd..... I just got a dick pic as my first photo.

~~~
idealboy
D'oh! Sorry about that and thanks for reporting it - that keeps it off the
site. For what it's worth, you received the very first!

~~~
dbg31415
Don't apologize. He just said he got a dick pic, not that he found it
unpleasant.

I've never gotten a dick pick... I feel left out! Ha.

~~~
idealboy
Ha! Good point.

------
martinko
Surprising lack of penis pics, given my experience with chat roulette.

~~~
daveguy
Maybe the categorization algorithm is used to de-penis the results?

~~~
idealboy
You got it! The categorization algorithm can detect pornographic submissions.
Users can also report images they receive. However, instead of simply blocking
dick pics, I'll re-route them to other dick pic senders.

~~~
jbpetersen
Are the other more benign categories also rerouted in the same way?

Being able to for example, send a picture of a book knowing I'd get one back
would be pretty nifty. Food would be a popular topic for swapping pics judging
by the main page.

~~~
idealboy
Not yet, but great idea! I'll definitely add that to the feature list.

~~~
fizzbatter
2nd me for that feature. This might actually be a key feature for me. I'm not
that interested in random pics _(beyond the "neat" factor at least)_, but
being able to snap pictures of my code and seeing someone elses code? Or of my
new car, and their new car? etcetc.

It's like posting to a subreddit, but super low friction _(no title, no
finding the appropriate subreddit, etc)_. Really nifty idea

------
kozak
Maybe that's because I'm not a native speaker of English, but I don't get why
it is named so. Could you please explain?

~~~
nommm-nommm
You're accepting a random photo from a random Internet stranger which means
there is a good chance it is a dick pic, a shock site picture, gore, child
porn, or contains misc other unsavory content.

~~~
idealboy
Well, that's the worst way it could go and I'll do my best to filter it out.
Although the system is anonymous to users, I have info on everyone (including
the person you received a photo from), and I have no problem using that info
if necessary.

I think the danger element more refers to just putting yourself out there and
sending a photo to a stranger and not knowing when or what you will receive
back. It could be beautiful artwork, nature, cute animals, or something more
strange or challenging. That's the danger part.

Anything that crosses the line will be immediately removed and appropriate
action taken.

------
pbhjpbhj
I think I like it ...

Negativity follows!

Not sure what it's for? Seems like it's trying to get a corpus for training
image recognition - but then I can't rate the tagging of images or highlight
when they've failed (like one of the "car" images is an aeroplane interior).

I can't link to a tag page. The images loading are shifting about and re-
ordering which I find quite discombobulating and distracting. Some images --
someone's takeaway of indiscernable type -- that are loading for the front-
page are quite large, 800+kB to show me a thumbnail. I hope you're not paying
by the byte!

When you say anonymous, what's the scope of that? I see your are using Twilio
- does that mean you can tell Twilio to drop all logs of the sender details of
the images? If I have a group of people send large images can I DDoS the site?

~~~
idealboy
Thanks for your feedback!

It's only an experiment right now, so it's not built for anything specific at
this point. There are some interesting ways to take it, but I wanted to see
how it was used first. As you suggest, the ability to a further curate through
the website would be great. One idea is some kind of stock photography site
with users receiving a cut?

The frontend definitely needs polish and some architecture upgrades, as you
pointed out. I wanted to see if anyone actually used it before putting more
time in, but the feedback today has been encouraging.

As for anonymity, it's anonymous between users, but some basic Twilio data
(phone number, city, state) is stored with your user account on my end.

As for attacks, Twilio provides some high level security, but beyond that I'm
sure I could easily be hosed if someone were inclined. It's a hobby project,
so the resources would fail pretty quickly under a sustained attack, and what
fun is that?

Thanks for taking a look and the time to provide your thoughts.

------
jamesmiller5
Curious, I wonder what the odds were of seeing a picture from my hometown of
~30,000 (Valparaiso, IN) in the stream :) .
[http://valparaisoevents.com/summer-outdoor-movies-
recap/](http://valparaisoevents.com/summer-outdoor-movies-recap/)

Interesting service, I initially thought of it as a pen pal for the modern day
where I'm linked to another account 1to1 instead of just receiving images from
a stream. The rating aspect is unclear if 1 or 5 is better, I'm assuming 5 is
better? Kinda fun but I'd be worried about receiving too many low quality
pictures and I'd ignore posting again.

------
matmann2001
The name gives an implication that the photos being sent would be risque in
nature. But clearly none of the photos shown are. Is anyone else confused by
this?

~~~
idealboy
Thanks for your feedback. The name was inspired by a Goethe quote: "Live
dangerously and you live right." It's less about being risque as it is about
being willing to put yourself out there and try something new - even if you
don't know what the result will be.

~~~
eternalban
Interesting quote, considering that Beethoven chided Goethe for acting so
deferentially to aristocrats.

------
mgcross
Hmm, seems I can't rate anymore, keep getting the following (disclosure, I
earlier tried to rate a photo 3.5, may only accept INTs?)

You already rated the last photo you received. Send another photo and wait for
the response before submitting another rating.

~~~
idealboy
Sounds like it already recorded a rating for your last photo? Try sending
another photo, then waiting for your response photo before rating. Also, it's
only looking for INTs so your 3.5 may have confused it. I'll make note -
thanks for the heads up!

~~~
mgcross
Think I replied in order but after the 3.5 I couldn't successfully rate or be
rated for the next 2 images. Working now, and love the concept, great job!

~~~
idealboy
Glad to hear it's working again. Sounds like maybe a bug with float ratings,
I'll check it out. And thank you!

------
nycmattw
That first picture is definitely not vegetation or a flower.

~~~
egjerlow
Wth _is_ that? A baby wrapped in plastic?

~~~
jacquesm
[http://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/enfant-ado/un-bebe-nait-
dan...](http://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/enfant-ado/un-bebe-nait-dans-sa-
poche-amniotique_1587557.html)

A baby born without amniotic sac.

~~~
FreeFull
Not born without amniotic sac, but rather born with the amniotic sac intact.

~~~
nommm-nommm
This is called an en-caul birth and there is a lot of very old superstitions
about people born en-caul, mostly that it was good luck.

------
eternalban
Turns out one can recover background _sounds_ from even still images:
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/mrub/VisualMic/](http://people.csail.mit.edu/mrub/VisualMic/)

~~~
emddudley
Video, not single stills.

~~~
eternalban
Watch the video. He demonstrates extracting background noise from an image.

------
Kiro
Am I the only one who doesn't understand what this is?

------
cannonpr
the tag small has an interesting half naked, half wasp, drawing...

